# poly under gravel in hay shed?



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I need to lay about a 6" layer of 3" crush gravel down in a hay shed and then compact it. I am thinking of putting 6ml (heavy) poly down first. Any reason it won't work ok? Putting in down on top the gravel is an option but it won't survive more then a season, tires and wind wrecks it. Your thoughts ?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

When you compact, it will poke lots of holes in the plastic....but it will still help some. If you could double the plastic, it would be better.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

What we've done here is 10 mil plastic with a layer of geotextile fabric then about 4" dense grade. Have been using for about six years.

Shelia


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

How about a couple inches of sand, then the gravel? Thinking sand would help with the puncture wounds in the plastic, my dumb idea today. Better yet, if you did like Rockyhill, except putting the fabric between the sand/gravel.

Larry


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Just like Rocky said, use the geotextile fabric.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

RockyHill said:


> What we've done here is 10 mil plastic with a layer of geotextile fabric then about 4" dense grade. Have been using for about six years.
> 
> Shelia


I think that is the ticket, plastic then geotextile. That stuff is really tough. Now for the top, if you can get quarry conveyor material, that is typically free and tough as nails.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Poly on top of compacted gravel under concrete is my preference, but costs a bit more. Eek.
Would be pretty hard to prevent pin holes if driving on it I would think.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

How is the gravel compacted? I can see it getting all torn up and strewn about from turning tires, etc


----------



## KS John (Aug 6, 2018)

How about what we call "fines"? Basically left over from screened gravel, usually cheap and it will set like cement when packed.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

RockyHill said:


> What we've done here is 10 mil plastic with a layer of geotextile fabric then about 4" dense grade. Have been using for about six years.
> 
> Shelia
> 
> ...


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

weatherman said:


> RockyHill said:
> 
> 
> > What we've done here is 10 mil plastic with a layer of geotextile fabric then about 4" dense grade. Have been using for about six years.
> ...


Ours is what called "dense grade" here -- the rocks are called 57's (5's and 7's plus a lot of lime dust) that packs. So far it has held up really well. No dust problems. We don't have a skid steer but no problem with tractors and bale wagons. Good dry hay keeps with no problems.

Shelia


----------

